# credit card and debit card minimum charge fees



## frodo (Apr 25, 2017)

https://www.thebalance.com/debit-card-minimums-illegal-or-just-annoying-315267




bottom line,  a store can not charge you a minimum purchase fee if you use a debit card
they can if you use the debit card as a credit card

mastercard and visa both


----------



## havasu (Apr 25, 2017)

They try it all the time at our local Chinese food restaurants. I have told them what they are doing is illegal, but they just play stupid and say, "Me don't know English." I just shake my head and walk away, never to return.


----------



## frodo (Apr 26, 2017)

havasu said:


> They try it all the time at our local Chinese food restaurants. I have told them what they are doing is illegal, but they just play stupid and say, "Me don't know English." I just shake my head and walk away, never to return.



MasterCard said to call them, give them the name and address of the business
they will investigate and if the accusation is true
they will suspend the merchants from processing cards

that can be devastating to a company


----------

